#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Έδραση πλάκας ανωδομής-διαφράγματος σε φέρουσα τοιχοποιΐα

## sundance

Πώς γίνεται η έδραση της πλάκας ώστε να λειτουργήσει το διάφραγμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Μονολιθική σύνδεση της πλάκας με το τελευταίο οριζόντιο διάφραγμα (σενάζ) των τοιχοποιιών που επιτυγχάνεται με ταυτόχρονη σκυροδέτησή τους.

----------


## sundance

*Χάρης* και το σενάζ πώς συνδέεται  και συνεργάζεται με τα λιθοσώματα (ή οπτόπλινθους) ?

----------


## noutsaki

είτε δι'επαφής (έδραση και τριβή, που κακά τα ψέματα ότι και να λέμε αποτελεί το 90% των κατασκευών φέρουσας στην χώρα μας) είτε σε περίπτωση *οπλισμένης* τοιχοποιίας μπορεί να  έχουμε πλήρωση του τμήματος μεταξύ των δύο λίθων με κονίαμα και οπλισμό (ράβδους σιδήρου , μεταλλικά τζινέτια) ανά 60εκ αν θυμάμαι καλά  καθ'ύψος.δες και στα downloads την φυλλίτσα ή και το βιβλίο της. για την έδραση της πλάκας (παραπάνω) φαντάσου ότι τα σενάζια λειτουργούν όπως ακριβώς και τα δοκάρια (οπλισμένα με τσέρκια και διαμήκη) στις κατασκευές ω/σ.με την ενιαία σκυροδέτηση και την ορθή αγκύρωση των οπλισμών, όπως είπε και ο χάρης , επιτυγχάνεται η μονολιθικότητα.

----------


## topoman

Η απαίτηση ύπαρξης σεναζ στην στέψη τοιχοποιίας με ποιο κανονισμό σκυροδέματος ξεκίνησε?

----------


## Xάρης

Σκυροδέματος;
Το θέμα αυτό είναι για φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες.
Πριν τον EC6 δεν υπήρχε ελληνικός κανονισμός για τις φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες.
Χρησιμοποιούνταν ξένοι κανονισμοί, κυρίως DIN. Αναζήτησε το σχετικό βιβλίο του Κοσμόπουλου Ηλία. Πρέπει να είναι ΑΥΤΟ.

----------

